# Comment lire les emails envoyés à icloud.com ?



## Tobias2017 (23 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,

Petite question: si quelqu'un m'écrit un email à monpseudo@icloud.com ou monpseudo@me.com, comment puis-je recevoir, lire et envoyer les messages ?


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite question: si quelqu'un m'écrit un email à monpseudo@icloud.com ou monpseudo@me.com, comment puis-je recevoir, lire et envoyer les messages ?


Peut-être en faisant une simple recherche en ligne pour trouver la page officielle:






						Use iCloud Mail on iCloud.com
					

Get an overview of what you can do with iCloud Mail on iCloud.com on a computer.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Tobias2017 (23 Avril 2022)

Ben justement, j'ai posté ici ma question, parce que les explications officielles ne fonctionnent pas....


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2022)

Les adresses iCloud se relèvent comme n'importe quelle adresse de courriel avec un logiciel de Mail comme celui fourni d'origine par Apple.


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Ben justement, j'ai posté ici ma question, parce que les explications officielles ne fonctionnent pas....


Il serait bon que tu précises en quoi elles ne fonctionnent pas. Qu'as-tu fait ? Qu'est-ce qui n'aurait pas donné le résultat attendu ?


----------



## ericse (23 Avril 2022)

Tobias2017 a dit:


> Ben justement, j'ai posté ici ma question, parce que les explications officielles ne fonctionnent pas....


Bonjour,
Tu as essayé de te connecter sur www.icloud.com ?


----------



## Tobias2017 (30 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Les adresses iCloud se relèvent comme n'importe quelle adresse de courriel avec un logiciel de Mail comme celui fourni d'origine par Apple.


pas du tout, chez moi, ça ne fonctionne pas: il n'y a aucun identifiant icloud


----------



## Tobias2017 (30 Avril 2022)

pour une adresse email standard, je crée un compte sur Apple Mail et je peux ensuite utiliser l'adresse pour envoyer et recevoir de la correspondance. Pour une adresse icloud, je n'arrive pas à créer un compte sur Apple Mail avec l'identifiant icloud...


----------



## Tobias2017 (30 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu as essayé de te connecter sur www.icloud.com ?


oui, depuis Safari, je peux écrire www.icloud.com, m'y connecter et utiliser la webapp...pour créer un compte Apple Mail avec iCloud, il m'a fallu plein d'essais, les machines demandaient des mots de passe que je n'ai plus depuis longtemps...


----------

